# I think my cat is pregnant



## BabyBlonde (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi there
I have 2 beautiful male cats that are both neutured and 3 fabulous females, 1 is neutured, 2 are not.
Both are 1 and a half the other is 1.
The older of the two I think is pregnant! Her nipples stand out and are very red. She also seems bigger than normal. How can I be show?


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 7, 2008)




----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes, she's pregnant. If that's her first litter I'd guess at about 5 weeks gone?

Liz


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 7, 2008)

omg, how long do cats stay pregnant?
she wont stay inside, she hates people. what should I do


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

BabyBlonde said:


> omg, how long do cats stay pregnant?
> she wont stay inside, she hates people. what should I do


i cant tell as pics not very clear as cant see waer looking..wheres her frount&back


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 7, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> i cant tell as pics not very clear as cant see waer looking..wheres her frount&back


her head is on the left side


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

she'll say in when it get near time for the birth, or she'll have them outside so might have to shut her in, nearer time and she'll just avoid people most likely
she'll want to give birth somewhere nice and dark and quiet too. give her a box and old towel when she's made up her mind

but theres a few more people on site that know alot about cats


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 7, 2008)

carol said:


> she'll say in when it get near time for the birth, or she'll have them outside so might have to shut her in, nearer time and she'll just avoid people most likely
> she'll want to give birth somewhere nice and dark and quiet too. give her a box and old towel when she's made up her mind
> 
> but theres a few more people on site that know alot about cats


what if she has them behind the sofa or under a bed instead? this cat is very difficult


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

is it a problem if she does she'll keep them warm and clean
cats make there own minds up
we had one that gave birth in a draw and one gave birth in the airing cupboard


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Expectant queens usually do prefer somewhere quiet and safe ie,under the bed or a cupboard as it keeps them safe from would be predators,but i would keep her in from now (being that she's a gal with attitude) just for hers and babies well being and it will give her a little time to adjust and you'll be able to keep a close eye on herThe hair around the nipples will normally part about 5 days before her due date and also her girl bit-not her bottie-for want of a better term sorry,will puff and part,sometimes the latter happens hours before the birth but it does vary with different girls,good luck with your mum to be BB and i'm sure you'll be a good midwifeDo please keep us updated on her progress 5 wks-like your confidence Liz


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 7, 2008)

thanks
from your opinion how long to you think she has to go?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> 5 wks-like your confidence Liz


Yeah well, OK, it does rather depend how many she's got in there I grant you!

Liz


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

BabyBlonde said:


> thanks
> from your opinion how long to you think she has to go?


The gestation period is 63-65 days - in other words, 9 weeks. I've never known a cat be visibly pregnant before 3 weeks and that would only be with an enormous litter, my experience is that she generally begins to get fatter at 5 weeks assuming a litter of about 4. If it's a single kitten (rare) she won't be visibly pregnant until the very end of pregnancy.

Bottom line, there's no way you've got more than a month and you migght not have that long. Give her lots of choices of safe dark places to have the kittens. She won't have them outside in this weather but if we should have an exceptionally warm April she could have them outside - I had a moggie that surprised me like that once, just two kittens, I had no idea she was even pregnant, just heard squeaks out in the garden one night


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 7, 2008)

even if she hates people and she is frightened she wont have them outside?


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I would start keeping her inside from now BB, try and get her used to a quiet room. Mine usually have all there's in my bedroom, I pull out the bottom drawer in the unit and stick a blanket under there, they seem to like that, but I also have a cardboard box on its side with a blanket in as well. If you put her food, water and litter box in there she should soon settle down


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

She doesn't hate you, surely?

If you want maximum security then the thing to do (warning, it isn't cheap, but I assume you will be selling the kittens so you should get the money back) is to buy a kittening pen and put that in a spare room if possible or at least the quietest you can find. Get her used to spending a little time in there every day. I agree, keeping her in from now would be a good idea if you can do it - apart from anything else there is always some danger that she could meet with an accident if you let her out, and then you lose the kittens as well which would be very upsetting.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

And - just out of curiousity - why she is afraid of people?


----------



## Lisa M (Dec 30, 2007)

My moggie who is not over-friendly with people (We took her from a very elderly lady down the road who went into hospital long-term) had her litter under our bed. I sat with her the whole time she had them (and it turned out she only had 1) We left her under there with her baby for about a week, then moved her and her baby downstairs. She was a very nervous mum and rarely left the kitten even when it was older. But with alot of patience everything went great - I loved it


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 7, 2008)

not a clue why, we had her from 7 weeks and treated her like every other cat but just isnt happy


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Pregnancy lasts for 63 to 65 days but it can be as long as 70 days 
You will be able to tell when her time is near as her teats will fill up about 2 to3 days before she has her babies
I would find out were she likes to go in your house and put a box in there 
If you go on this link you will get some useful tips
Birth (parturition) in Cats - Signs of labour & the birth process.


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

she doesnt look like a moggie! what breed is she?


----------



## BabyBlonde (Mar 7, 2008)

Pixie? we dont know. All our cats aren't pedigree we dont think.


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

good luck, no matter how many kittens i have seen being born it still takes my breath away, so amazing.


----------

